# Burning GTX 570s



## clear_lot (Apr 6, 2011)

the famous cards from nvidia are getting lots of bad publicity due to very many cases of burning when overclocked and overvolted.



Have you killed a 570? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

turns out that the VRM circuits dont have enough phases to support the additional current when overvolted.

the custom cards like the ASUS DCII , MSI TFII and SONIC PLATINUM are better as they have 6+2 or 5+2 phases for gpu and vram.

so dont buy a stock gtx 570. look for the custom cards.

EDIT: this thread is meant for overclockers. if you dont OC , and get offended by this, dont comment here.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

yup. Same is the case with GTX 590.

nVidia shouldn't have cheaped out on the reference design.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 6, 2011)

AFAIK 570 also uses 4+1 phase on the reference design. so its insufficient for 570. and nvidia put the same phase design on 590 for each 580 gpu along with poor vrm design


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

nvidia put 2 580(worst of the lot downclocked)chips on 590s


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

With reference cooler design OCing & Stressing are strictly not allowed by the Nvidia/Ati ,  Look @ that heat sink
 [URL=*www.imagebam.com/image/a3cf98117361300]*thumbnails16.imagebam.com/11737/a3cf98117361300.jpg[/URL]
Will any fool will do Stress testing with these Heat sinks !


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 6, 2011)

before learning this, i was set to buy a msi 570.
but after seeing some images from the link i posted, i was scared shitless. 
these images are horrible!

*i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx119/xxbassplayerxx/6d172f2f.jpg

can anyone tell me from where can i buy the asus gtx 570 direct CU II in delhi? SMC dont stock asus products.


initially wanted the msi one. but the dcII is better. and i wont be going sli. so a triple slot is OK.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 6, 2011)

The problem could be power delivery system- not just the VRMs or the sinks. Remember, despite most of these cards came with power limiter enabled, they still burnt out. Hundreds of OCN members use GTX 570 and so far how many reported it there? 10? Some of them said they disabled the limiter. 

But in any case, doesn't make sense to overclock an already powerful GPU and all the more reason people should not jump to conclusions and buy cards just because its cheaper. If even a GPU consumes much lesser power than the previous gen, things can happen that can burn up the card. Let's not forget the usual scene- power supply, cooling, etc.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 6, 2011)

> But in any case, doesn't make sense to overclock an already powerful GPU



most of the readers of this site are enthusiasts that try to get the maximum of their components. so they definitely do OC.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 6, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> most of the readers of this site are enthusiasts that try to get the maximum of their components. so they definitely do OC.


Then they need to ask a question to themselves: Is the extra performance boost worth damaging the product or reduce the lifespan and waste the money?

We're not talking about overclocking processors/tweaking QPI or tweaking rams. Not all gamers are hardware enthusiasts/overclockers. They simply want to play with all the preferred settings and resolution. GPU overclocking requires more care and expectations should be realistic. Once you take out the limiter, you're on your own and can't really blame on the manufacturer- card and the chipset. Despite certain manufacturers come up with a marketing strategy that makes an impression that it can overclock (flashy stickers, non reference coolers, more Phase), somewhere in their RMA process they do not entertain burnt products. Another reason why some Tier 1 manufacturers pushes factory overclock concepts more than the reference. 

You could say "they" let reviewers/overclockers do the talking for them, but then again many of those samples are cherry picked models that are meant to get much higher-than-the-actual-retail cards. Its very few review sources who insist on retail samples, at times going through the length of sourcing it from a retailer= or at max make it a point to say that its an evaluation/engineering/media sample.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 6, 2011)

i agree that the limiter should not be disabled and unreal applications like furmark should not be used for testing.



> Its very few review sources who insist on retail samples, at times going through the length of sourcing it from a retailer= or at max make it a point to say that its an evaluation/engineering/media sample.



toms and anandtech generally use the retail samples.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

firstly, nvidia has developed some inbuilt  software/hardware mod in the 500 series which realizes you have turned furmark on and so it does not actually fully stress the card.secondly,not all review sites have reported burning issues. remember that 570 is not an overclocking card like the 560ti. it is plug and play. and the reviewers dont pay for the cards they test so they, for getting out the max potential, oc it to very high levels which not all cards can handle. it is not that every card is designed for ocing


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 7, 2011)

coolgame said:


> secondly,not all review sites have reported burning issues.


...and they did not overclock. Anandtech did not overclock when they talked about the GTX 570:
NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 570: Filling In The Gaps - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

As far as what I've being told its the VRMs and the voltage delivery circuits on the reference designs that are not done properly. Some reference models most probably use the same/similar voltage delivery circuit but beefier VRM, so that could have one of the ways for manufacturers to solve them.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

n u cant say a 570 is a bad card because it cant overclock or i wont buy 1 because it will burn.then u r talking utter nonsense


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ If you've read what I've said above carefully, I didn't say its (GTX 570) a bad card. Read again what I've said.


----------



## coolgame (Apr 7, 2011)

i was not talking about u. i was talking about such posters


> before learning this, i was set to buy a msi 570.
> but after seeing some images from the link i posted, i was scared shitless.
> these images are horrible!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

ok....nvidia HAS to do something with their VRM reference designs
they are hampering their own image which is already hampered a bit

thank god we have asus/zotac/msi/...... which follow their own designs


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 7, 2011)

> n u cant say a 570 is a bad card because it cant overclock or i wont buy 1 because it will burn.then u r talking utter nonsense



read the first post.
the link i posted was of when people OC'ed it. so for a overclocker the reference card is bad


----------



## vickybat (Apr 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ok....nvidia HAS to do something with their VRM reference designs
> they are hampering their own image which is already hampered a bit
> 
> thank god we have asus/zotac/msi/...... which follow their own designs



Reference cards are not meant for serious overvolting. Same rule also applies for amd and not only nvidia. Reference designs are for enthusiasts who like to push their cards off limits.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Reference cards are not meant for serious overvolting. Same rule also applies for amd and not only nvidia. Reference designs are for enthusiasts who like to push their cards off limits.



yea,....and people should keep this in mind
they eventually end up in criticizing some brands in the process


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 7, 2011)

actually reference cards can be overvolted little. msi and sapphire 6850 use reference boards with aftermarket cooler. and 6990 reference has been tested with 1.4v almost stable.


----------



## clear_lot (Apr 7, 2011)

reference cards are able to overvolt if 

1. the VRM can provide the necessary power without burning
2.the cooling can dissipate the excess heat.

stock cards like the gtx 460/560/hd 5850 overvolt like hell on the reference design


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 7, 2011)

^right. a good non reference cooler does the job.


----------

